# The boy in me



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that I was 12 when these pictures were taken. The Bike was a Shelby (wish I had it now). The car was a Dodge. Notice the hunting knife. The house was 660 square feet, had 7 foot ceilings and I lived there from 5 to 18 years old. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Check out those cobblestone streets! I remember a few of those too. We must be getting up there Bud! Flatband


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I want that bike!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I want that bike!


Considering what I've seen paid for rusted hulks of that era on that "Pickers" show, you can probably find one that looks that good for about $3000.00.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Those were the good old days when life was simple, I miss those days. When I was shooting my Whamo sportsman. I still have about 10 of them from the different years.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here I am as a younger fellow with my Grandma. We were classic hillbillies ... lived at the end of a gravel road up in the mountains ... no neighbors for miles ... mixed farming. My grandfather made moonshine to pay for the farm. Those were the days ....









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good-to-see pics from both of ya! You're little changed ... 'cept hair's bit more grey/white.

That bicycle is the bee's knees!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice walk on memory lane sweet bike


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I think that I was 12 when these pictures were taken. The Bike was a Shelby (wish I had it now). The car was a Dodge. Notice the hunting knife. The house was 660 square feet, had 7 foot ceilings and I lived there from 5 to 18 years old. -- Tex


Hey Tex,

Can you imagine the shyte that would hit the fan these days if some kid went riding around on a bicycle with a hunting knife on his belt!!!! Times sure were different then.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I got my 1st shotgun when I was 13 and hunted alone with it. Now they don't want me hunting with a slingshot, of course I can use a semi-automatic 12 Gage shotgun. Life sure has changed. -- Tex


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Today you would get in more trouble riding a bike with a hunting knife then you would riding a bike naked smoking a big fat joint.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I remember talking with some older gentlemen when I worked in the gun store. When they were kids they took there rifles to school and put them in the class room! These are the same guys who said the refrigerator was the stream that ran down by the house! I work in HVAC - a/c - alot of people have gotten spoiled with air conditioning! I do not think a lot of younger people could have survived the 1900's!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool seeing some pics of your past Tex! Thanks for posting. Same for Charles


----------

